# New LS2 Oil Pump Recommendations?



## New Goat Kid (Dec 2, 2020)

I have a 2006 LS2 with 101xxx miles. Doing a cam swap and want to get in there and replace the oil pump as well. I know melling is pretty popular just unsure about what volume and pressure. Its an LS2, stock bottom end, and will be with LT headers, OTR CAI and BTR stage 4 cam. Any help is appreciated.


----------

